
Here’s why Santee Cooper started, stopped nuclear plants - spenrose
http://www.thestate.com/opinion/letters-to-the-editor/article168389797.html
======
spenrose
"Santee Cooper’s decision 10 years ago to invest in the project was for the
right reasons. Our board had voluntarily set a goal to reduce Santee Cooper’s
carbon footprint. At the time, the best way to do that was nuclear. Natural
gas was four times as expensive as now, and renewables were twice as expensive
as existing generation. In addition, demand for electricity before the great
recession was growing. In the 10 years since then, all of that has changed.
Third, even with changed facts, we would have completed the new units if
Westinghouse had lived up to its contract to complete the project for an
agreed fixed price."

